# Realtek 'RTL 8111 / 8168B' Ethernet Not Recognised (amd64)

## cniall

I recently tried to reinstall Gentoo as a 64-bit OS to replace the 32-bit version I had (using a clean install). This is probably just a matter of me forgetting to add a module to the kernel, but I'm curious since I don't recall having to enable anything additional for the controller to work when installing the 32-bit version. Anyway, after finishing up with the installation I am told that the device eth0 is not recognised and lspci lists it as a 'Realtek RTL 8111 8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller revision 3' -- what modules need to be enabled in the kernel for this to work with 64-bit Gentoo?

----------

## pianosaurus

There is only one realtek gigabit controller listed in menuconfig (Realtek 8169). Did you try it? I'm guessing that's the one.

Addendum: Just checked. That is the one you should be using.

----------

## cniall

 *pianosaurus wrote:*   

> There is only one realtek gigabit controller listed in menuconfig (Realtek 8169). Did you try it? I'm guessing that's the one.
> 
> Addendum: Just checked. That is the one you should be using.

 

I'm almost certain that's enabled and built into the kernel (i.e. not as a module) -- I'll check, though. Thanks for the response; I'll get back to you if that's activated and it still doesn't work.

edit: Yes, it's built into the kernel. What confuses me is that it worked without issue with the x86 version; I'm tempted to say I've missed a step of the installation process out.

----------

## b0nafide

Maybe it's this bug? 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/298741

You could try compiling realtek's driver...

----------

